# I feel so down :(



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm having another heavy period, the second this month, last month my period lasted 3 weeks! i just feel i can't take it anymore, my moods are all over the place, i get this rage where i feel like i want to break things i argue with my hubby, the next i'm crying bucket loads on his shoulder, i do feel like i'm losing my mind,i feel tired and out of energy, i saw my gyne doctor three months ago, she said i had a slight enlarged ovary (i only have one left) with tiny cysts attached, but she said wasn't worried just yet. But up untill now my period although heavy and painfull have always been regular, but this sudden change? should i go bak to see her or am i perimenapausal (sorry about the spelling) can anyone help?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi. If it was me i would go back and see her, it sounds as if things have gotten worse. Are you in a lot of pain all the time or only when you have your period. ??I had a hysterectomy 29 years ago, I had cysts on both ovaries the size of melons and they had attached themselves to the pelvis. It is only my opinion but i would definately go back, you shouldnt be bleeding like that and for so long. or be in so much pain.Let me know how you go on and if you go back.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Cherrypie, thanks for your reply, i do get left side pain most of the time (i only have my left ovary) but when i went to my GP last week she pressed on my stomach and although i felt pain, she said it wasn't localised pain and it was my IBS playing up, (I'm really sick of hearing this!) i have put in a call to my gyne consultant so hopefully she should ring me today or tomorrow, last year when i had my right ovary removed due to a large blood filled cyst, she also removed a cyst of my left ovary, and i asked why she hadn't taken that ovary too, and she said she didn't want me going through the menapause (i was 39 then) and i was angry, because i have two beautiful daughters and have no plans to have any more children, and have for a long time wanted a hysterectomy, i am sick of painful sex, the lack of any regular sex and these damm awful periods!!!Sorry about the rant........i will keep you updated.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

HOPEI hope your gyny lady will get back to you, i dont understand why they didnt take both ovaries , I was only 29 when i had my hysterectomy and both ovaries removed, i have two children so it wasnt a problem. Doctors are to quick to say symptoms are down to IBS, i think its because if you suffer with ibs its easier to blame that. Let me know if you dont mind how you get on. You can send me a private message if you dont want to post for everyone to see. Just click on my name at the side of the post.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree cherry, it's so frustrating because it's my body and surely i decided what happens to it. If my consultant hasn't rang by today, i will be popping over to my doctors surgery, i have got to sort it out, i will let you know how i get on, thanks again for replying.


----------

